# Using a towel instead of the newborn insert in Ergo?



## matty02 (Nov 8, 2010)

I read that people do this. Has it worked for anyone? My newest one doesn't like to keep her head in the moby or maya RS. I ordered an ergo but was wondering if I have to wait until she is older or if I can use a rolled up towel.


----------



## remymom (Aug 6, 2011)

I did use the ERGO when DS was under 4 months either with him swaddled in a blanket or with a snowsuit on for extra padding (it was winter). I bought the insert but couldn't get it to work. DS was born at almost 10 pounds and is a very tall baby. I know others who got the insert to work (even with big babies). Only problem with swaddling was that at some point he was frustrated and wanted to move. Since he was still too little for the ERGO at 2-3 months, I bought a stretchy wrap to use for that short period of time. Now he's 6 months and the ERGO has been great for the past 2 months.


----------



## matty02 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks. I just got my Ergo and tried it out. DD feels more secure in it than she does in my Moby or Maya sling. I have her legs froggy style. I know Ergo says not to use it until baby is 4 months or use an insert but DD is very comfortable and sleeping peacefully. She doesn't like her head covered in the wrap or sling. So now I don't know what to do. Do I follow directions or do I do what is most comfortable for me and DD? Her head isn't rolling around at all.

Add: I just watched a youtube video of how baby should sit in the insert. DD is sitting like that without the insert and her head is supported by the puffiness of the hood on the Ergo sport.


----------



## poonico (Dec 12, 2009)

I had the heart to heart insert for my Ergo and I really liked it. I used it a blanket when she got a little bigger, but I thought the pillow really helped when she was tiny.


----------

